# tren stacked with mast is a must!!



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2014)

after running tren alone with test and now running tren with test and mast..I feel mast is a must when running tren.First its a feel good compound and tren just aint..On tren and test i felt so shitty i had a hard time training and eating..but with mast the mood is totally different..I can train longer harder and i can feel my e2 is more under control..I just feel its a must to stack these compounds together..much better overall feeling


----------



## Joliver (May 27, 2014)

Tren and mast....hell of a strength stack.


----------



## Seeker (May 27, 2014)

I like mast


----------



## ezy424 (May 27, 2014)

I'll try that lol


----------



## Azog (May 27, 2014)

That's how I ran it. I never felt shitty or off on tren and mast. Just aggro as ****. I could train all day, sleep 3 hours and never once feel tired. That stack seriously made me feel like an Olympian. Enjoy Bundy!


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 27, 2014)

I will try test/tren/mast. I will then get ripped


----------



## JAXNY (May 27, 2014)

I've ran that combo before. Definitely a good combination


----------



## jyoung8j (May 27, 2014)

Agree!!! Mast is good with everything I believe. .


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 27, 2014)

I literally always run mast with test and tren. 

You want to lose your shit? Try running test/tren/mast with anavar and gh. Your ****ing body will morph.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 27, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I literally always run mast with test and tren.
> 
> You want to lose your shit? Try running test/tren/mast with anavar and gh. Your ****ing body will morph.



peanut butter fukk sock and a fat chick getting finger banged? i want your number cause we need to party bro


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 27, 2014)

We could party bro. 

Be prepared to give up:

1. A fair amount of brain cells
2. A limb, likely your cock
3. Your dignity
4. Any chance of being considered "a straight man" again
5. Your preconceptions on man/boy love
6. Your self respect
7. Your urine and or blood sample, as it will likely be used against you and/or us


----------



## NbleSavage (May 27, 2014)

Test / Tren / Mast was the best recomp stack I've ever run. Strength gains, vascularity, fat loss and as mentioned feeling like a Greek God.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 27, 2014)

It's a rule to run mast with tren. It goes together like lamb n tuna fish.


----------



## shenky (May 27, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> It's a rule to run mast with tren. It goes together like lamb n tuna fish.




lamb and tuna fish?


----------



## LeanHerm (May 27, 2014)

Do you prefer spaghetti and meatballs???    It's from a movie.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 27, 2014)

Would that be a better analogy for you?  Hahaha herm


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 27, 2014)

What mg's/esters are you using bb?


----------



## Get Some (May 28, 2014)

Mast is one of the best add-on compounds you can run... fairly useless by itself because it doesn't do much in the muscle building department, but when stacked it's awesome. Just watch the hairline for those of you that are sensitive!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> What mg's/esters are you using bb?



right now im doing cyp at 750 tren e at 400 mast e 400..i change my doses alot


----------



## stonetag (May 28, 2014)

Just winding down from that exact blast, and fuk me am I a ripped m'fer.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 28, 2014)

I added mast to my tren cycle couple times to help with erections.

Back when I was single....bitches loved me on mast.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 28, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> right now im doing cyp at 750 tren e at 400 mast e 400..i change my doses alot



Do u like mast with a long ester? I've only ran p but also don't mind pining alot


----------



## Yaya (May 28, 2014)

I've ran mast p and e, both great.

Mast and tren is a great combo


----------



## stonetag (May 28, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Do u like mast with a long ester? I've only ran p but also don't mind pining alot



If you don't mind pinning, "p" is a great choice, I can feel that shit popping veins out, or maybe it's just me.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 28, 2014)

I am in week 4 400 mast p 400 tren a 400 test p. So far no real noticeable sides for me . I tend to sweat when I eat sweat when I sleep dream out of control want to **** everything that walks some mood swings nothing serious, aggression for sure . 

Work outs are out of control strength and drive are going up by the shot . fat seems to be melting as I hoped , I am curious to see what a bump in tren will do but for now I want to see where the good effects plane out 

Definite a great combo though I may even add the var as suggested in a earlier post


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 28, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> right now im doing cyp at 750 tren e at 400 mast e 400..i change my doses alot


Your not even pushin 2 gs of gear. Pussy. Lol


----------

